# Bp X FH cross



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

That is an awesome looking fish







Great pictures as always.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Humper said:


> That is an awesome looking fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words...I'm pleased with him.....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice..isnt that rare or something? Blood parrot breeding with flowerhorn?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
Most will call it a bonsi (sp)...

But I only new about three people who has the same fish from the same batch.....Straight imported from oversea's......


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

you most spend all day infront of your tank's......coz all your pic are top nouch


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i want one...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> you most spend all day infront of your tank's......coz all your pic are top nouch


I spend many hours takeing pics of my tanks....

I got three photobucket accounts..........


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well how about you just send me yours then... haha.

any idea where one would start the search for that particular fish?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> well how about you just send me yours then... haha.
> 
> any idea where one would start the search for that particular fish?


Flowerhornusa.com would be a good place to start.....

Otherwise-The batch that I got mine from were imported and sold already...I dont think Li has ne more around.......You could certainly ask him------He would know where to point you in the right direction at least..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks man, i really like it, wouldn't mind having one in my tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> thanks man, i really like it, wouldn't mind having one in my tank


Very neat fish-
Beautiful coloration-Pattern is excellent....And semi aggressive towards even bigger fish...Not afraid to be a bully.....

I'll also keep my eyes out for one.....


----------



## prez10 (Dec 21, 2004)

if ur in NYC..chinatown got them..i have a few..they call them kilin fish..they have a bunch in tanks depending on the size of the fish..they give u a net and u jus have to go around and look for the diamond in the rough


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

prez10 said:


> if ur in NYC..chinatown got them..i have a few..they call them kilin fish..they have a bunch in tanks depending on the size of the fish..they give u a net and u jus have to go around and look for the diamond in the rough


Take some pics for us next time your their---


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

at there moment there a craze(kinda flooded the market) in my area they have very nice coloration.but word is as they grow the pearls tend to fade.

great photos shots as always ak..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thePACK said:


> at there moment there a craze(kinda flooded the market) in my area they have very nice coloration.but word is as they grow the pearls tend to fade.
> 
> great photos shots as always ak..


This one will be a bit different I believe.....But we'll see-

Thanks for the kind words Pack...


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

that thing is a mutant. name it frankenstein. looks cool though


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> that thing is a mutant. name it* frankenstein*. looks cool though


I believe that names already taken....LOL


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice ak, I have one of those too looks exactly the same but a bit smaller and a bit faded at the moment They are nice , shape of a bp but attitude and colors of a fh of a fh ( at least mine is like that)
Color could change but I dont think so!

Dragon in mississauga ont can has them , about 2-3"

Got to get me one of thoses lenses lol Awsome pics like always


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool fish. Interesting looking to say the least. I wouldn't mind getting one of those.


----------

